# Dominance?



## Angelames (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi,
I introduced a baby mouse to my current female about three weeks ago. The baby one has always shown dominance over the older mouse but over the last few days she has reached the same size and has started mounting my other mouse a lot. I managed to catch her and check her parts and they both look the same. So is she doing this to show dominance or do you think I should check the sexes again  Thanks


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Females do sometimes do this to display dominance. Its probably perfectly normal and harmless so long as she isn't hurting or getting frightened. If you post a photo of their genitalia someone will be able to tell you if they are both does or not! 
If she draws blood from the other one there is a problem. Otherwise shouldn't be an issue!


----------



## Angelames (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. It got better but now shes chasing my other mouse about a lot  I am really worried. what can i do to make them get on better?


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

If there is no blood and they're definitely both female its not something you need to worry about. Mice have to sort out a hierarchy before they are happy living together..if they had only just been introduced id suggest putting vanilla essence on them so that they smell the same but after this time they probably smell the same anyway. Until there is blood you don't need to do anything. Just keep an eye on it.


----------



## Angelames (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you  I will keep an eye


----------

